# 421 Texas Eagle, 21 Texas Eagle, and 2 Sunset Limited...



## Someone (May 1, 2016)

Hi yall,

I'm planning a vacation to Houston, TX from Temple, TX. Which train should I board to stay on the same train to Houston? I am reading about trains coupling to other trains and what not on this route... So which of the Texas Eagle trains couple to the 2Sunset Limited bound for Houston? The 421TE? OR the 21TE? Or will I disembark the Texas Eagle to board the 2SL?


----------



## TinCan782 (May 1, 2016)

There is no way to stay on the same train for the itinerary you describe.

From Temple, you will have to take the Texas Eagle #21/421 to San Antonio and then the Sunset Limited #2 to Houston. The TE #22 terminates and the #421 (2 cars) continue west to Los Angeles on the rear of the SL #1. At San Antonio you will have to change trains to the Sunset Limited #2.

I've done Los Angeles to Temple and return and that is an itinerary where its possible to stay in your car.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 1, 2016)

You'll be spending 7-8 hours in a rather uncomfortable bare bones Amtrak building hidden away behind the original station. If it were me I'd probably get a nearby room for the layover in San Antonio. There's not seven or eight hours worth of stuff to do in the dead of night.


----------



## Someone (May 1, 2016)

@FrensicPic...thank you very much.

@Devil's Advocate...thank you as well. I was thinking of finding a cheap hotel to stay the layover in anyways


----------



## the_traveler (May 1, 2016)

Trains 421/422 switch cars to trains 1/2 in San Antonio - but only going west (El Paso/Los Angeles), there are no connecting cars from the east (Houston/New Orleans) - headed north.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 2, 2016)

there is are several hotels within a couple blocks of the station. the closest the Amtrak crew uses and they walk to it.


----------

